# Fan Error on Fujitsu Lifebook S6240



## cooldudie3 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a week ago, my fan started to make odd sounds(like it was a scratching noise) when I was playing a game. I restarted the laptop and when it turned on, the BIOS reported that there was an error with the fan and the system was powered off. I can get into the system but I am afraid that the laptop will overheat and catch fire or something. Now the fan is really loud and somehow different. Help! 

There is a computer mall around where I live which sells hardware stuff. Though I have never tried to take apart a laptop.

Specs:
Fujitsu Lifebook S6240 3 1/2 years old
Intel Pentium M 1.66ghz
Integrated Graphics
502MB DDR2 SDRAM

Help!!!
update: the laptop gets quite hot when it's charging


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 1, 2009)

^ Give it for servicing.

Did the battery get hot prior to the Fan Problem? 

My diagnosis.
- Due to some reason/overheating, a wire to the Fan got disconnected; maybe one of the wires which controls the Fan speed. 
- Due to Mobo BIOS being unable to control the Fan, its working at full speed, hence the noise.

Many things are manufacturer specific; so making a good speculation is the best one can do.


----------



## 11Sharn11 (May 2, 2009)

I've got the exact same computer, same problem.

For a few weeks, the fan was running full tilt, but I figured that it was just due to age. Then one day it stopped. Now it can't run without a horrible noise, and the temperature can get insanely hot (something along 50 degrees).

I'm really getting worried, because I don't have the money to get it properly repaired. Any suggestions?


----------

